# تقييم المخاطر (مهم)



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اضافه من عندى ارجو ان تنال اعجاب الساده الاعضاء
و تفيد الجميع

اليه بسيطه جدا تقوم بحساب مدى الخطر لحادث معين (Risk Calculator

بالاضافه لحساب مدى الخطر تعطيق الاجراء المطلوب اتخاذه

مرفق الملف مع صورة البرنامج

امانه عليك الرد 

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

RiskCalculator.zip​سيد


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (7 ديسمبر 2007)

برنامج رائع جدا


----------



## sayed00 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

نرجو ان تعم الفائده

طلبى من الاخوه الرد على المشاركه بعد تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين ياشباب وكل العام وانتم بخير


----------



## قلب الأحبة (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير sayed00
وإن شاء الله تتم الاستفادة الكاملة


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي سيد .. برنامج جميل


----------



## kamaleldin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## sayed00 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الصقعبي قال:


> شكرا لك أخي سيد .. برنامج جميل



لا شكر على واجب

نحن فى الخدمه

سيد


----------



## ابوصالح2005 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

برنامج رائع


----------



## فارس الزيادي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 ديسمبر 2007)

آسف لعدم الرد
ولكن أخي سيد فعلاً الملف رائع


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جاري التنزيل مسبوقا بالدعاء لكم ولوالديكم بحفظ الله ورعايته - جل شأنه - لكم.


----------



## رمرر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## الحاتم (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الملف وعلى Risk Assessment


----------



## sayed00 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

رمرر قال:


> شكرا لك أخي


 
عفوا اخى الكريم
نرجو ان يفيد الجميع

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعاؤكم

سيد


----------



## fraidi (15 يناير 2008)

جزيت خيراً وزوجت بكرا


----------



## sayed00 (15 يناير 2008)

fraidi قال:


> جزيت خيراً وزوجت بكرا


 
شكرا اخى فريدى

حكاية زوجت بكرا دى تبقى الثانيه ... نفكر فى الموضوع !!


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (15 يناير 2008)

جزيت خيراً وزوجت بكرامثل اخوي فريدي لكن ليش تفكر ما تتمنى البكر


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (25 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## fraidi (25 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (27 فبراير 2008)

الأخ الفاضل لم أتمكن من تحميل الملفات.....؟
رجاء التأكد من سلامة الملفات
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (27 فبراير 2008)

أخي الفاضل 
تم تحميل الملفات 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## معماري فهد اليامي (3 مارس 2008)

*مشكككككككككككككوووووووووووووررر*

يعطيك العافية اخي سعيد على هذ البرنامج وياليت ان فيه شرح بسيط مثل ما استخدامة بسيط 

وهل ينفع في تحليل مخاطر الحريق في المباني . شاكر لك ياعزيزي 

تحياتي للجميع 

المعماري فهد اليامي


----------



## م المصري (7 مارس 2008)

البرنامج رائع يا سيد ......... 

لك شكري العميق علي ما تقدمه لنا 
جوزيت خيرا و جوزت بكرا (في الجنة .... ) :16: ....... درءا للعواقب :73: 

اسمي التحيات


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (9 مارس 2008)

شكراً يا معلم


----------



## aly_zz (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا فعلا مشتاق ان احمل البرنامج و لكن الملف لا يفتح معى ارجو من سيادتكم اعادة التحميل و شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مونيا الليبية (21 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجدجمعة (26 أبريل 2008)

تسلم وتعيش


----------



## قلب الأحبة (27 أبريل 2008)

*الحمد لله تم التحميل 

بس معلش في رجاء 

البرنامج بيشتغل ازاي 

لو في مثال ممكن نطبق عليه 

وألف شكر 
*


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا م / سيد


----------



## عادل وقيس (29 أبريل 2008)

I've got the file I'm trying to set it up, Thanks Dear Sayed.
I'm new here, connecting from Algeria


----------



## sayed00 (30 أبريل 2008)

اهلا بك مهندس عادل

ارجو ان يفيدك الملف


----------



## عكاشه (9 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr assem (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج احترامتي


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,


----------



## usama_waly (17 مايو 2008)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## هدهد البحر (19 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## سلطان سليمان (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا البرنامج


----------



## nour_mh (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fraidi (15 يونيو 2008)

ليه بالكم مشغول بزوجت بكرا ؟ اللي على باله لا يحرم حاله والشرع محلل اربع 
بس علشان خاطري ما تخلي المدام تشوف التعليق بتاعي وتدعي عليَ


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (25 يونيو 2008)

برنامج رائع والله الموفق


----------



## صاصاالغالي (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (20 يوليو 2008)

جاري التنزيل مسبوقا بالدعاء لكم ولوالديكم بحفظ الله ورعايته - جل شأنه - لكم.


----------



## البرلسى على (31 يوليو 2008)

ممتاز واللة جزاكم اللة خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ايمن عمارة (10 أغسطس 2008)

many thanx very gooooooooood


----------



## إبراهيم شرف (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي والله البرنامج رائع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى جدا

مشكور اخى على المجهود في الموضوع


----------



## سعيدكو (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adelzein (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير sayed00
وإن شاء الله تتم الاستفادة الكاملة


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلامة والصحة المهنيه موضوع جميل ومهم لكل الناس ولكن للمتخصيصين يحبو رؤيه كل جديد


----------



## صومااالي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

يا sayed00 بصراحة هذا الموضوع جدا مهم

اشكر لك اهتمامك البالغ الأثر 

ولي منك اطيب المنى ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى الجميع


----------



## هانى حامد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع
رد مع اقتباس


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## متميز100 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله طاعتكم اشكركم على الجهود التي تقومون بها من اجل تثقيف المجتمع وخصوصا العاملين موقكم فريد ومميز كناك صدق واخلاص وفقكم الله جميعا واى الامام


----------



## الكيميائى الحر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## هانى موسى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود مشكور للأخ سيد وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## الكيميائى الحر (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الملف و يا ريت شرح مبسط لاستخدام البرنامج و شكرا


----------



## الربيعي مهدي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على زكاة العلم هذه وفقكم الله ونرغب الحصول على نسخة عربية للمواصفة


----------



## حكيم العمامى (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## يسري سوف (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا أخ 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmedaborahma (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخ سيد واسأل الله ان ينفعك بما علمك وان يعلمك ما ينفعك


----------



## sayed00 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ahmedaborahma قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا اخ سيد واسأل الله ان ينفعك بما علمك وان يعلمك ما ينفعك


 

مشكور اخى احمد و تقبل الله منك دعاءك جزاك مثله


----------



## fraidi (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور وجزيت خيرا


----------



## الكيميائى الحر (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدااخوى و يا ريت شرح بسيط للبرنامج لانى حاولت معاه و لا يعمل

و شكرا على مجهوداتك


----------



## ayman125 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Safety Officer (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك

تم التحميل


----------



## حسن باشا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## samirfarag (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلامة والصحة المهنية ................ بإشراف : المهندس غسان خليل علوة*

الف الف الف شكر جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## masd2006 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ابحث عن وظيفه مسئول سلامه وصحه مهنيه خبره سنتين ومعي شهاده الاوشا والنسب ارجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdy abd alal (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر على البرنامج


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## حسام الحو (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج


----------



## صفوت فوده (6 ديسمبر 2008)

للاسف الملف ليس رائع فهو اكثر من رائع مشكور الاخ سيد


----------



## mohamed abdel all (7 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكركم من كل قلبى كما أهنئكم بالعيد الاضحى المبارك علينا جميعا مع تمنياتى لكم بالصحة والسعادة
وشكرا
صديق مخلص للمنتدى العزيز الى قلبى
محمد عبد العال محمد


----------



## safety113 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا برنامج رائع*

احبك الرحمن وانار في قلبك بالقرآن
واشتاق لك فردوس الجنان
ووهبك الله جبلا من الغفران
وجنبك الذل والامتهان
وبارك الله لك في عيد الاضحى 
امين


----------



## Ghassan Bitar (15 ديسمبر 2008)

Idid not try it yet
Thank you 
best regards


----------



## نور الدين صفوت (1 يناير 2009)

بصراحة تستحق أكثر من الشكر
جزاك اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه كل الخير


----------



## أيمن بحار (10 يناير 2009)

نشكر المهندس سيد على هذا البرنامج البسيط والهام

شكرا على الملف فهو سهل وبسيط وعملى


----------



## ali_roshdy (16 يناير 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> نرجو ان تعم الفائده
> 
> طلبى من الاخوه الرد على المشاركه بعد تنزيل البرنامج


فعلا برنامج رائع...وربنا يقدرني و أفيد الأخوة زيك....ألف شكر
أخوك من مصر
علي


----------



## sayed00 (16 يناير 2009)

اشكرك مهندس على و ربنا يوفققك


----------



## المهدي المنتصر (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HYB (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamed lashin (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا سيدى على البرنامج وإن كنت أعتقد أن الأسلوب الحسابى البشرى قد يعطى تقيما أدق للمخاطر المحتملة.تحياتى


----------



## hatta007 (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج و الله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## mishomishocat (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم جدا على الجهد
المبذول منكم


----------



## حاتم عبدالحميد (24 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر اخى الفاضل مع دوام التقدم


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج المفيد ولكني لا استطيع تستيبه (set up) فهل ممكن حد يفدني في الموضوع دا


----------



## علي الحضرمي (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي عن معلوماتك القيمه وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## الديب ن (2 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً سوف احاول ان اشارك معكم في المستقبل القريب انشاء الله


----------



## أمير صبحي (8 مارس 2009)

معلومات قيمة

جدواها فعلا في تطبيقها


----------



## أمير صبحي (8 مارس 2009)

................................... شكرا جزيلا ..................................


----------



## الوهم الحزين (22 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fire fighter (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صفوت فوده (24 مارس 2009)

برنامج رائع ومشكور جدا


----------



## os2_78 (27 مارس 2009)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة ونرجوا ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## Eng.Soliman (8 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية على هذي البرامج والملفات الأكثر من رائعة


----------



## medhat56 (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر بارك اللة لك


----------



## marhoun (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
نرجوا منكم المساعدة في اعداد تقييم المخاطر لاستعمال البنزين في مواقع الحفارات (البريمه)، اذا كان هناك جدول جاهز في هذا الموضوع 
Risk assessment for using petrol/gasoline in Rig site​​


----------



## Ahmed9113 (17 أبريل 2009)

انا لسه مجربتوش بس لو فعلا برنامج للتقييم يبقى الله يبارك فيك


----------



## rframzy (20 أبريل 2009)

من غير مااشوف جازاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sayed00 (20 أبريل 2009)

اخى رمزى و اخى احمد

البرنامج مميز و لا تنسو تقولو لى رايكم بعد التجربة

احمد

البرنامج يعطى تقييم و يقول لك ايضا ما هو الاجراء المفروض عملة

اشكركم على ردودكم


----------



## medhat56 (21 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خير على هذا البرنامج*


----------



## azerty39 (22 أبريل 2009)




----------



## turkei (27 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*
والله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## مشرف سلامة (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

أرجو أن يكون شرح مبسط للبرنامج 

لأن فعلاً جميل ولكن تخذلني اللغه ,,


شكراً لك


----------



## medhat56 (30 أبريل 2009)

بارك اللة لك مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على هذا البرنامج


----------



## salama nashad (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعطيك ألف عافية أخي


----------



## مصطفى منصور2 (9 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير وإن شاء الله تتم الاستفادة الكاملة*​


----------



## HGHYHKN (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيروإن شاء الله تتم الاستفادة


----------



## M.E (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير .. الملف قيم


----------



## احمدالعربى888 (15 مايو 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررعلى هذا البرنامججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججج


----------



## almasry (19 مايو 2009)

:19:almasry:19:

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة .

:12:​


----------



## husscorps (24 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار و يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (26 مايو 2009)

that a great thank you so much my friend


----------



## mbelfissane3 (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك ونصر الله شباب المسلمين للنهضة بالامة ال........ ويفرح بنا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (3 يونيو 2009)

Thanks you my friend . Realy is a good software


----------



## نور وزمزم (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## فتوح (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## smart engr (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

حقيقة برنامج بسيط ورائع ... تحياتي لك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## أحمد خلف السيفتي (22 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل شكرا بس اريد منك معرفة الباسورد الخاص بملف البور بوينت والخاص بالعرض التقديمي بشرح المواصفات وشكرا


----------



## sayed00 (22 يونيو 2009)

اخى احمد

اى عرض " كل العروض اتى ارسلها مفتوحة"

ان كانت محمية ممكن تفتحها للقراءة فقط - ممكن لها حقوق

تحياتى


----------



## السيد العايدى (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لك وعليك


----------



## السيد العايدى (13 يوليو 2009)

لو شرح لخطوات العمل بهذا البرنامج العظيم يبقى جزاك الله خيرا وذادك علما ويسر لك أمرك


----------



## physico7 (15 أغسطس 2009)

*:55::16::80: جزاك الله كل خير :80::16::55:*​


----------



## tomasz (25 أغسطس 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> اضافه من عندى ارجو ان تنال اعجاب الساده الاعضاء
> و تفيد الجميع
> 
> اليه بسيطه جدا تقوم بحساب مدى الخطر لحادث معين (risk calculator
> ...



أخي العزيز انا املك هذا البرنامج منذ زمن لكني لم استعمله لاني بحاجة إلى شرح عن كيفية إستخدامه فإذا كان من الممكن ان تشرح لنا كيف نستخدم هذا البرنامج نكون لك شاكريبن


----------



## محمود فوزي القط (22 سبتمبر 2009)

برنامج رائع ومفيد 
نسأل الله لكم التوفيق . والمزيد من العطاء


----------



## sayed00 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخى محمود

اتمنى ان تستفيد من البرنامج


تحياتى


----------



## مروان رشيد (24 سبتمبر 2009)

برنامج أكثر من ممتاز
ممكن التوضيح بمثال تطبيقى


----------



## sayed00 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخى مروان

اعتقد ان البرنامج مشروح بين المشاركات فية - يمكنك البحث عنها

تحياتى


----------



## eng_mahmoud emam (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله لك


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## محمد بن احمد2 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وماقصرت ومشالله عليك 
بصراحه انا مبتدي واخذت دوره مدتها شهر في السيفتي اوشا طيب ارجو منك التكرم علي بشرح البرنامج 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسان زيدان (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sohelo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

برنامج حلو وان كان محدود تسلم يداك


----------



## ibrahim abdelslam (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على التنبيه والفادة من موضوعاتكم العالية الدقة والافادة


----------



## ibrahim abdelslam (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكن البرنامج ناقص عندى ولم يكتمل انزاله


----------



## GeoOo (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety113 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

برنامج تستحق الشكر عليه
مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## matadoor2 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

خالص دعائي بموفور الصحه و السعاده


----------



## راجى العفة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*طرق متعددة لتقييم المخاطر*

بداية اشكرك اخى الكريم على هذه المشاركة وارجو افادتنا هل هناك طرق اخرى لتقييم المخاطر تعتمد على التنبوء بالمخاطر بمعنى توقع حدوث risk من الhazhard وبالتالى اتخاذ controls مناسبة مع خالص شكرى


----------



## 1q2w3e (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

matadoor2 قال:


> خالص دعائي بموفور الصحه و السعاده


 
اشكرك اخى الكريم على دعائك و افضل الدعاء لاخوك المسلم 

ربنا يوفقك و يتقبل منك

تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

راجى العفة قال:


> بداية اشكرك اخى الكريم على هذه المشاركة وارجو افادتنا هل هناك طرق اخرى لتقييم المخاطر تعتمد على التنبوء بالمخاطر بمعنى توقع حدوث risk من الhazhard وبالتالى اتخاذ controls مناسبة مع خالص شكرى


 

اخى الكريم

البرنامج احد وسائل المساعدة فى التقييم

لكن منظومة ادارة المخاطر كلها تعتمد على تحديد الخطر - تقييم الخطر - وضع وسائل التحكم - تقييم بعد الوسائل - متابعة

هناك الكثير من وسائل تحديد الخطر منها على سبيل المثال
JHA - HAZAN - HAZAD - FTA - HAZOP - etc

عملية التقييم تكون اما كمية او كفية حسب مصفوفة تقييم المخاطر يكون متفق عليها

الموضوع كبير 


يمكنك متابعتنا فى منتديات سلامتك حيث هناك الكثير من الكتب و المواضيع التى تشرح عملية تقييم المخاطر

المنتدى من هنا

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## tigerman2008 (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا باش مهندس على الجهد والعطاء أثابك الله على كل معلومة خيرا كثير
You are the best


----------



## sayed00 (8 مارس 2010)

tigerman2008 قال:


> شكرا يا باش مهندس على الجهد والعطاء أثابك الله على كل معلومة خيرا كثير
> you are the best


 
اشكرك اخى الكريم

انا لست الاحسن لكنى عضو مميز فى وسط عمالقة من المميزين و انت منهم

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## عماد ماهر (8 مارس 2010)

برنامج راااااااااائع جدا مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## safa aldin (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير :19::85::84::6:


----------



## mY AND FIRE (25 مارس 2010)

يسلم على البرنامج


تحياتي لك___________


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (27 مارس 2010)

اشكرك مهم جدا ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## صالح الطيب (30 مارس 2010)

:56:جزيل الشكر اتمنى لك التوفيق:56:


----------



## sayed00 (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين جميعا على دعائكم و اتمنى ان يكون البرنامج مفيد للجميع


----------



## waleedn22 (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير دائماً ما نشوف من الا الفايدة

والبرنامج منزله عندي وأكيد إني إنشاء الله استفيد منه


----------



## عرش المشاعر (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير استاذي العزيز


----------



## hammhamm44 (29 أبريل 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssss very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## المهندس ساري (2 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الشكر لمجهود الرائع


----------



## عادل الزوقري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي على هذا العطاء المتميز أسال من الله أن ينفع بعلك الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## عادل الزوقري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

عفوا أخي قصدي أن ينفع الله بعلمك الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## sayed00 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى عادل و اتمنى ان تكون مواضيعى مفيدة


----------



## هاتف (13 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت ايديك على هذاالموضوع


----------



## سليم صبرة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى سيد
مشكور جدا على البرمانج 
بس ياريت لو فى شرح وافى لعمل البرمانج


----------



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

هلا اخى سليم

البرنامج بسيط و اعتقد انى شرحتة فى احد المشاركات (الردود)

لكن انت تختار الحاله بمعنى مدى الخطورة و كذلك مدى التكرار و البرنامج يحسب الرسك و ما هو الاجراء المراد اتخاذة

بمعنى يحل محل مصفوفة المخاطر


----------



## ابراهيم55 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## artart (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## القطري2006 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## foueddca (5 يناير 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------



## eldeeb6666 (10 يناير 2011)

بااااااااارك الله لك
وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## mohamed_halim9 (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tamergamil1 (15 مارس 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## FGH-Engineer (21 مارس 2011)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## hisham 41 (28 مارس 2011)

*شكرااااااااا وسلمت يداك
*


----------



## د. مجدي (28 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير sayed00
وإن شاء الله تتم الاستفادة الكاملة*​


----------



## osama911 (2 يونيو 2011)

*جزكم الله خيرا*


----------



## algentle (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع ،،، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حماده7 (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aljobouri (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## kamaleldin (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

برنامج رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## ahmed elesawy (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## naif88 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

وفقك الله في الدنيا والاخرة​


----------



## الربيعي مهدي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد المخلص واحتاج الى المواصفات القياسية لواقيات العيون


----------



## ahmedshe (16 ديسمبر 2011)

برنامج رائع جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكورين اخوانى جميعا و اتمنى ان يكون البرنامج مفيد 

بخصوص سؤالك اخى الربيعى بخصوص مواصفات واقيات العيون

اليك اللينك التالى بة الكثير من الموعلومات عن الموضوع

من هنا

تحياتى


----------



## myzsaaa (20 ديسمبر 2011)

متاز جدا وشكرآ


----------



## ميدوتر (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشا .يا ريت تشرح طريقه الاستخدام


----------



## petro_man (26 ديسمبر 2011)

برنامج جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kandora (18 يناير 2012)

مشكووور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## belkacem2 (19 يناير 2012)

thanmirthik pour ce sujet 
ce qui veut dir merci pour ce super programe !


----------



## youmsal (22 يناير 2012)

thank you friend


----------



## nadajouli (25 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hassan-zzz (27 يناير 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (31 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (18 فبراير 2012)

عمل أكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_Mohd1982 (18 مارس 2012)

اخي العزيز الملف لا يعمل.


----------



## فهد الضاري (20 مارس 2012)

برنامج في قمة الروعه


----------



## galal980 (31 مارس 2012)

الملف لا يعمل لماذا؟


----------



## mahamcpm (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mahmoudsukar (10 أبريل 2012)

تماااااااااااااام


----------



## bo salem (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبدالله ع (15 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## ayman abd el baky (6 مايو 2012)

برنامج رائع ودائما متميز يا باشمهندس سيد


----------



## sayed00 (6 مايو 2012)

مشكور ايمن باشا


----------



## نجيب اوحباب (24 مايو 2012)

J'ai besoin de fichiers sur ce sujet 'management sante sécurité'
chapitre1 management de la sécurité(historique, contexte réglementaire et cadre normatif,perspective)
chapitre2 l'évaluation des risques et l'information et la formation des travailleurs;la prévention des risques professionnels
chap 3 les services et les systèmes management de santé sécurité au travail;retour d'expérience et enseignement tirés de l'adoption des SMS dans les entreprises standardisés


----------



## waled.suliman (30 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرا


----------



## بيكو منص (6 يونيو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود


----------



## hamada.. (10 يونيو 2012)

رائع اخي شكرا


----------



## hamada.. (10 يونيو 2012)

رائع اخي شكرا


----------



## sayed00 (29 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا - اموضوع هذا من المواضيع القيدمة المحببة الى قلبى


----------



## enwaijee (13 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

اشكرك علي كل ما تقدمة شكرا


----------



## sami jehani (20 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك .. برنامج رائع


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

برنامج رائع شكر لك


----------



## محمد نوار محمد (23 يونيو 2014)

الله يباركلك


----------



## azerdab (13 أبريل 2015)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Abdelhak khalfaoui (1 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا أخي. 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

